# Drain Cleanin Gloves



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Anyone use these? Im thinking about getting some but there kinda expensive.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Go for the gloves not the mit I think spartan has them


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I use red ugly gloves, found at any supply house. If you want to stick to the staple/leather gloves, the best place is an army surplus store. The military uses those gloves for concentina wire and I was finding them for $3 a pair in VA Beach.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Anyone use these? Im thinking about getting some but there kinda expensive.


LMFAO! are these the new "pimped out" bling bling sewer gloves? does the glitter come in GOLD?:laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I use regular 2 palm leather gloves. 

The extra life offered by the grommets will be offset by the scuminess. :yes:

I think I still have some of those laying around the shop that came with my drain machines......


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Not worth the dough, and they become hotter than hell when the cable is spinning and your tryin to yank out a root ball.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I use the red ugly gloves from Gorlitz.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

i use them sometimes. i wear latex gloves under them .

i order the ridgid ones


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

Micheal Jackson would have loved those. EEEEEhew!!


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

I use them with the K-60.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Best gloves I have ever used :thumbup: Grapplers from drain cables direct.
Cost a few bucks more but worth it.

http://www.draincables.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=GL104


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I also use the ugly gloves


----------

